# Buckets... thinking outside the box



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Who knew we were sitting on a gold mine? 
Have y'all ever played Ultimate Frisbee on the job?
Check out the video:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1528197249/ultimate-frisbee-hucket-bucket?ref=category

It's also my lunchtime chair and table.



:cowboy:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Sixty views and no comment on a bucket whose lid is a Frisbee?

Here is a pic for people afraid to click on the link:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Underdog said:


> Sixty views and no comment on a bucket whose lid is a Frisbee? Here is a pic for people afraid to click on the link:


G'day UD


You had me at Table and chairs I had to check it out


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

So if I just spray paint the lids silver I can get 30 bucks for 'em?


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Hines Painting said:


> So if I just spray paint the lids silver I can get 30 bucks for 'em?


 Of course have you ever tried to catch a paint lid as a Frisbee? :blink:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

benthepainter said:


> G'day UD
> 
> 
> You had me at Table and chairs I had to check it out


 Of course who would have thought you could actually put things INSIDE the bucket. :yes:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Underdog said:


> Of course who would have thought you could actually put things INSIDE the bucket. :yes:


Also who would have thought there is a Cat Magazine ?


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

benthepainter said:


> Also who would have thought there is a Cat Magazine ?


 Reminds me...

A guy wakes up from a 20 year coma. His friend is with him to catch him up on things.
"There's this internet thing where you can look up any information from any field; science, math, history, whatever. It also allows you to communicate instantly with anyone worldwide."

"That's fantastic," he says, "What do YOU use it for?"

"I insult people and look at cat pictures."


----------

